# Lighting during Camps



## campguy94 (Feb 16, 2016)

What amount of lumens would you need while going camping to a forest kind of area? like while setting up at night, or trekking in the dark or just cooking or so?

thanks guys.


----------



## fin21 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi Campers Community, 

Can you check this out. This is a lantern that is powered by salt water nad it can also charge your phone. 
See the link and let me know what you think , i think it is a great help for campers. thanks

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...pl-500-salt-water-energycell-lante?ref=banner


----------



## wecamp04 (Jan 12, 2016)

We have a couple coleman lanterns we use around the camp site and use head lamps when out and about at night


----------



## crick20002002 (Apr 17, 2016)

While backpacking, people generally prefer relying on the headlamp and a small flashlight.
The following link lists some popular headlamps.
The best headlamp for camping, backpacking or hunting - GearHose


----------

